# PICS ARE IN



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Pics from my report 2 weekends ago. Sorry but cannot find the pic with all the fish together. Going out again tomorrow. Will post if we actually catch anything, if not ill post the pics with us catching a beer buzz.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good looking fish. Congrats. Marlin Rig in the background? Kinda far to tell.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

those are some nice yft's and a hoo to boot...beautiful pic of the double rainbow...looks like the lake of mexico out there...thanks for sharing...


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe it is the Marlin rig. We caught most of our fish at the new rig about a mile or so from there.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch guys! I see the ole' blue and white islander/balyhoo combo in the background. I miss the days of pulling those lures!


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Top Notch!!!:bowdown


----------

